# lilac guinea pigs diff shades? + genetics?



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

im guessing they are all lilac but diff shades? the middle ones looks chocolate frm these pics but isnt.

boar was lilac and buff coronet
sow black and white sheltie
this is her 1st litter

i am keeping the sow( lilac and white) for breeding next year

would it be best to breed her to a lilac boar or black boar self broken tri etc to get more lilac piggies :whistling2:


----------



## XBexs123 (Jun 13, 2010)

cute guinea pigs! :flrt:


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

XBexs123 said:


> cute guinea pigs! :flrt:


thanks :2thumb: i had to keep the little lilac and white coronet sow. called her tiger lilly..... well my mum sugested it she does have a T on her head :whistling2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

middle one looks chocolate to me, why are you saying it isnt? chocs have a slightly paler brown eye than a black with the ruby glow to it.

your lilacs should genetically be blacks with the pink eyed gene.

chocolate is recessive to black, so if you want to make more choccies the if you mate them to a black it needs to carry choc.

if you want to make more lilacs you need to mate back to another pig that either is, or carries self and pink eyes

longhaired pigs are always slightly paler in colour than shorthaired pigs of the same colour.
they have the same number of pigment granules in each hair, but in a longhaired pig they are more spread out making them lighter, especially as the hair grows.
but satin mates it darker same as in a mouse.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> middle one looks chocolate to me, why are you saying it isnt? chocs have a slightly paler brown eye than a black with the ruby glow to it.
> 
> your lilacs should genetically be blacks with the pink eyed gene.
> 
> ...


as i have chocolate piggies and definalty no where near the color ill try and get better piccies. has exact same eyes as the other two.
thanks for details only just filling my brain with color genetics :lol2:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks chocolate to me too & can see a ruby glow to the eye :2thumb:. Like Piggley says black is dominant over choc. Lilac is a dilute chocolate so you would need to mate the lilac to another dilute colour (blue is also dilute of black so could mate it to a blue).


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

pigs is different to rabbits,
theres no blue dilution in pigs yet as far as i`m aware, its the pink eyed gene that does the lightening of the colours same as in mice.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> pigs is different to rabbits,
> theres no blue dilution in pigs yet as far as i`m aware, its the pink eyed gene that does the lightening of the colours same as in mice.



Thanks for that hun, i was working on what happens in rabbits. Never really went into the genetics of piggies when i was breeding them (i bred Rex so used to put Boars with Sows & got some nice colours out, mainly Silver Agouti Bi colours & Golden Agouti Bi colours).


----------

